

Low cost mobile IMSI-Catcher Catchers to detect surveillance attempts [pdf] - alexduggleby
https://www.sba-research.org/wp-content/uploads/publications/AdrianDabrowski-IMSI-Catcher-Catcher-ACSAC2014-preprint-20140820.pdf

======
decktech
Sorry if I'm missing it, but is there any additional info/source on their
stationary implementation? I'd love to implement a smaller, cheaper version
with one of Telit's embedded chips.

